# Pump too powerful!



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

I added some fish to my new tank and they seem to have trouble swimming against the current. The pump is a fluval 4plus and even on its lowest setting the fish (neon tetras) are struggling. Is there any way to diffuse the current coming out of the filter? The inlet seems to be ok.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

aquarimum said:


> I added some fish to my new tank and they seem to have trouble swimming against the current. The pump is a fluval 4plus and even on its lowest setting the fish (neon tetras) are struggling. Is there any way to diffuse the current coming out of the filter? The inlet seems to be ok.


You could get a spray bar and divert some of the flow that way. Fluval 4 plus filters are only supposed to pump 260 GPH. What size tank do you have?


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Its a 200 liter tank. Dont understand why either, it just is! will get a spray bar asap thanx


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Spray bar for an internal filter?


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it not possible jrman? When I got home from work today they seem to be swimming a bit easier. Maybe it was the shock of being in such a big tank...Ive also redirected the outlet so that it now faces the back of the tank so I think its panic over! 
Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Spray bar for an internal filter?


Being as the picture of it that I saw was 2" x 1" I assumed it had a nozzle of it that a hose could fit onto. And yes, A spray bar would be a great diffuser as long as the flow is unrestricted. How ever unconventional the solution may be, it is still a solution.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You sure the fish weren't just enjoying swimming into the current? My fish like to 'play' with the current. A large piece of decor can also help break up the water flow.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

No Snail they definately had trouble for a while there...I know what you mean about enjoying the current though must feel a bit like a fish jacuzzi.


----------

